# Wheel/Tire fitment questions.....



## CUZ-I-CAN (May 16, 2005)

*Wheel/Tire fitment questions.....(19" Wheels)*

I would like to first introduce myself here, I am a noob. This looks like an awesome place for GTO info and chatting with fellow GTO owners. I have a 2004 GTO 6-Speed (Red/Black Int.), and I love it, I have done the '05 Ram Air Hood, and the recessed grilles. It looks great!

The next mod I am going to do is get a set of wheels. I found a set that I really like but I need some help on tires, I have never bought a set of wheels/tires for a car. I am looking at Chip Foose Design 19"x8.5" chrome speedsters (5 Spoke). I haven't been able to figure out what tire size to get, so thats where I need the help. I called BFG, and they couldn't recommend a tire for me because I wouldn't be able to run the Pontiac recommended 35 PSI in the tires? The set I was looking at was BFG G-Force KDW (245/35/19). So basically I was wondering what tire size I should be running with these 19"x8.5" wheels, I think I am going to go with Nitto NT-555's.

I actually found the wheels on a silver GTO on CarDomain and I really liked them, I emailed the dude that owns the car to get the info about the wheels/tires, and fitment, but I have not yet received a response (Must be out enjoying his GTO)! But anyways he has the same set-up that I would like, 19"x8.5" wheels with Nitto NT-555's. I just need the tire size, and to make sure everything will fit and not rub, I really don't want to do any cutting or grinding, but I want 19's. 

Any input would be appreciated. Here is the link on CarDomain to that GTO with the Foose wheels I want:
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/829750

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

CUZ-I-CAN said:


> I would like to first introduce myself here, I am a noob. This looks like an awesome place for GTO info and chatting with fellow GTO owners. I have a 2004 GTO 6-Speed (Red/Black Int.), and I love it, I have done the '05 Ram Air Hood, and the recessed grilles. It looks great!
> 
> The next mod I am going to do is get a set of wheels. I found a set that I really like but I need some help on tires, I have never bought a set of wheels/tires for a car. I am looking at Chip Foose Design 19"x8.5" chrome speedsters (5 Spoke). I haven't been able to figure out what tire size to get, so thats where I need the help. I called BFG, and they couldn't recommend a tire for me because I wouldn't be able to run the Pontiac recommended 35 PSI in the tires? The set I was looking at was BFG G-Force KDW (245/35/19). So basically I was wondering what tire size I should be running with these 19"x8.5" wheels, I think I am going to go with Nitto NT-555's.
> 
> ...


Please, don't do that to your GTO. Them wheels are in real poor taste. Do yourself a favor and look around some more. ROH Drift R wheels are popular and GRAVANA is now stocking them. CC Wheels is coming out with a set of great GTO wheels preety soon ( The owner's wife rides a GTO and they done something real cool). So far they have done just custom stuff. A good site for wheel tire combination where the GTO is well known is GroupUSA site.

Whatever, llok around some more. Please do not put them awful wheels on your GTO. Please, tell me you not gonna do that.


----------



## CUZ-I-CAN (May 16, 2005)

Well, thanks for your opinion, but I personally like them. I posted asking for opinions on the proper tire/wheel fitment from other members, not how much you don't like the wheels. So please...save it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Depending on the size of tires you get -- you're going to have to roll your rear fenders -- and, depending on the offset of the wheels, clearing the front struts is going to be next to impossible with an 8.5 inch unit. Then again, I don't have all the data here -- so it's hard to comment.

24535ZR19s up front, with a tire featuring a rounded shoulder design, like the high end Michelins, should work. Can't say for out back. I'd say do the same tires out back so you can rotate them -- but a meatier tire in the rear, especially with a slightly thicker sidewall, would look totally tough. Try using the search mode here and at http://www.ls1gto.com.

If these are custom wheels that can not be returned, your best bet is to call the wheel manufacturer and work with them to get a recommendation from them. In fact, send them a photo of this car and see if they remember who they did it for.

If these are a stocked item -- visit a local shop that specializes in fitting aftermarket wheels and tires to cars. This way, you can play with the wheel and tire size -- and won't be obligated to pay for anything that doesn't fit or look right. Plunking down $2K plus for a set of wheels and tires that don't fit would be a real drag.

Regarding the wheel design -- it isn't my cup of tea, either. The chrome appearance and shape of the spokes is fine. But that lack of any dish doesn't look right. In fact, the hub looks like it sticks out farther than the rim! If that is indeed the case, any contact with a curb is going to result in a $200 repair bill. But variety in life is what makes the planet spin.

Good luck.


----------



## CUZ-I-CAN (May 16, 2005)

I haven't bought any wheels yet, I just saw the Foose Speedster and liked the look of it, I think the ROH Drift R wheel just looked stupid. I think it looks too much like a tuner wheel, and I'm not looking to make my GTO into a cracker jack toy, JMO. Anyway, I'm still looking for wheels, its just a long process to find the right one I guess!

As far as the Foose Speedster with the 8.5" width, I just called a Foose distributor and he told me that with +45 offset, it would be best to use 235/35/19's, and that 245's would not work, he didn't think. What do you think? Will the wheels work with 235's? 

Thank you.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

If you go with 235s -- you should be OK. I'd still go with a rounded shoulder design just to be safe. I think the reason why BFG was so cautious is that the squared off sidewall/shoulder design, even on the stock 17 inch wheels -- has caused some rubbing problems on the struts up front. You're definitely going about things the right way by checking around before scratching a check.

Don't hesitate to call Foose Design in Southern California, either. They will without a doubt be the best source of information. If their salespeople are good -- they know that providing you with good information will help ease the selling process for one of their distributors/retailers. If they blow you off, you can imagine what they'll be like in the event you have a problem.

No kidding on the wheel shopping. Half the companies at SEMA are all selling wheels!


----------



## CUZ-I-CAN (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for all of your help. I am going off other pictures of GTO's with wheels as a reference of what mine would look like, and its been a long process! I am kinda partial to the 5-spoke deisgn, but I'm looking at others.

Have you seen any other good looking 5-spokes that have a nice lip, like you guys were suggesting? 

Also, what tire companies/models offer a rounded profile tire like you are suggesting? I want a good quality tire.

Thanks again man.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

I have 245/35/19 all around. Front's were great. Needed to roll the passenger side rear only.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

CUZ-I-CAN said:


> Thanks for all of your help. I am going off other pictures of GTO's with wheels as a reference of what mine would look like, and its been a long process! I am kinda partial to the 5-spoke deisgn, but I'm looking at others.
> 
> Have you seen any other good looking 5-spokes that have a nice lip, like you guys were suggesting?
> 
> ...


These are mine:
All pics: http://www.redgto.com/Default.aspx?album=GTO/Rims


----------



## CUZ-I-CAN (May 16, 2005)

Sorry, but what do you mean by rolling, I'm new to this stuff?


I have looked at the Beyern Wheels offered by T Byrne, and I like the Type 5's a lot, but I don't like the blue checkered flag "bmw" style logo, I know they are made primarily for bmw's, but is there any way to change the logo, or atleast get the checkers in black and white??

Thanks


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

CUZ-I-CAN said:


> Sorry, but what do you mean by rolling, I'm new to this stuff?
> 
> 
> I have looked at the Beyern Wheels offered by T Byrne, and I like the Type 5's a lot, but I don't like the blue checkered flag "bmw" style logo, I know they are made primarily for bmw's, but is there any way to change the logo, or atleast get the checkers in black and white??
> ...


Rolling the fenders means you roll the fender lip up and out of the way. Either with a baseball bat or rolling tool like this one Link 

I take it you didn't look closely at my rims? No blue checkers


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

CUZ-I-CAN said:


> I have looked at the Beyern Wheels offered by T Byrne, and I like the Type 5's a lot, but I don't like the blue checkered flag "bmw" style logo, I know they are made primarily for bmw's, but is there any way to change the logo, or atleast get the checkers in black and white??


Here is another one closer up, check the link to my site to see more.


----------



## CUZ-I-CAN (May 16, 2005)

WOW, now thats a coincidence that you have them! I just have a few questions! Do the Pontiac Caps fit perfectly? Or if not how did you get them to work? Man, now I'm excited, these are the wheels, I'm telling ya! Gotta have them, they look great on your car. thank you!!!!

Also, did you get them from T Byrne? Do they give us deals on a wheel/tire combo? thanks man!!!!! :cool


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

CUZ-I-CAN said:


> WOW, now thats a coincidence that you have them! I just have a few questions! Do the Pontiac Caps fit perfectly? Or if not how did you get them to work? Man, now I'm excited, these are the wheels, I'm telling ya! Gotta have them, they look great on your car. thank you!!!!
> 
> Also, did you get them from T Byrne? Do they give us deals on a wheel/tire combo? thanks man!!!!! :cool


The factory caps don't snap in. The Beyern caps are larger diameter. I Dremeled out a hole in the Beyern caps the right size to snap in the Pontiac caps. It was some work, but it looks like they are meant to be on the rims. I haven't posted pics of the process to my site yet, but I will.

TByrne has them, I didn't get them from TByrne. ProDyno has them also.


----------



## CUZ-I-CAN (May 16, 2005)

Well thank you for all of your help, I think I am going to end up with these wheels, they look awesome. I will keep checking back to your site for updates on how to do the pontiac caps, but it doesn't look too hard, do you know when you will have that up, so i can use it as a guide? thanks again, I really appreciate it!


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

CUZ-I-CAN said:


> Well thank you for all of your help, I think I am going to end up with these wheels, they look awesome. I will keep checking back to your site for updates on how to do the pontiac caps, but it doesn't look too hard, do you know when you will have that up, so i can use it as a guide? thanks again, I really appreciate it!


I took pics as I went. I was going to post them and write something up, I just haven't gotten around to it. I've been busy with things like getting things lined up for the AmesMeet. I'll try to get them up soon, but I've been putting it off for a couple of months now


----------

